# I need some advice



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

I have large fish come up and slash/chase the fly aggressively but I don't get a strike

What do I need to do to change things up and catch fish?

Thank you


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

My best tip if you're talking about pike, to not stop, do a figure 8 like Muskie. Or I've always found changing up the speed of your retrieval can be helpful. It's probably the most frequently asked question in fly fishing to be honest. And sometimes the fish is just interested and doesn't want to try your fly. So sometimes it's not something you are doing wrong it's just factors that are based off the fish's judgement.


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

Syndicate said:


> My best tip if you're talking about pike, to not stop, do a figure 8 like Muskie. Or I've always found changing up the speed of your retrieval can be helpful. It's probably the most frequently asked question in fly fishing to be honest. And sometimes the fish is just interested and doesn't want to try your fly. So sometimes it's not something you are doing wrong it's just factors that are based off the fish's judgement.


You are wise beyond your years!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy-Hooker said:


> You are wise beyond your years!


Thank you sir, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

djweiser said:


> I have large fish come up and slash/chase the fly aggressively but I don't get a strike
> 
> What do I need to do to change things up and catch fish?
> 
> Thank you


Change something about your presentation. If you are stopping the strip when they pursue, then keep stripping, and see it that triggers a strike. If you keep stripping until they turn away, then perhaps try pausing your strip, or slowing it down.

I've had a lot of freshwater fish hit when I slowed a retrieve, or stopped it completely. Ocean fish will stop an attack if you stop retrieving/stripping. Not sure why, but for the most part (with ocean fish), the faster you strip, the better your chances of hooking up. You almost can't strip faster than a fish can swim.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I also was reading about another new technique I will have to try, when you see a fish follow, strip in about 2 more feet kind of fast then stop and usually they will virtually run into your fly. Hope we are helping you out.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Love what I'm reading here! This is what the spirit of this site is all about! Go get em dude!


----------



## GrsyChickenWing (Aug 23, 2014)

You guys rock. Very refreshing to see positive, helpful, and encouraging posts on this site.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Switch mends work well too, sometimes it's a change of direction not speed that triggers a strike... prey very rarely swim directly straight away. Look up some of Kelly Galloups videos; I've had a lot of luck with his tips


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Like said above, strip fast (I go super fast) and then STOP. Caught a bunch of fish that way. Sometimes as they get close (from the fast strip) I will do it again right when they are about 6" from the fly.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

I was using Kelly Galloup technique for streamers and I was getting a few Hogs to get up and chase repeatedly/splash/move water but; I could not get them to put teeth on the fly. I had one fish do this 6-8 times in a row before he quit. 

I left him alone for an hour or so and fished downstream. (Still getting fish to charge the fly but not getting teeth on the fly) I did get ahold of 1 fish for about 10 seconds that fish was 16-18 inches and I lost him because I was having a mild heart attack from excitement.

I went back to the 1st hog and he went right back to chasing the fly until I snagged it in a tree and snapped it off. 

Even though I did not get a fish to the net I had a blast getting them to torment me.

I will keep my cool next time and change flies, change retrieves etc... Whatever I was doing was getting some results.

Keep on keeping on and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I would reccomend putting on a trailer hook and making the streamer slightly longer. Maybe that will work, let me know.


----------

